# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  القصيده المحمديه للامام البوصيرى

## يحيى زكريا

محمد أشرف الأعراب والعجم ‍ ‍ 

محمد خيـــــــر من يمشي على قــــدم 

محمــد باسط المعروف جامعه ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــد صاحب الإحســان والكــــرم 

محمــد تاج رسل الله قاطبــــة ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــــد صــــــادق الأقوال والكلـــم 

محمــــــد ثابت الميثاق حافظــه ‍ 

محمـــــــد طيــب الأخــلاق والشيــــم 

محمـــد رُوِيَت بالنور طينتُــــهُ ‍ ‍ 

محمــــد لم يــــزل نــــــوراً من القِدم 

محمــــد حاكم بالعدل ذو شرفٍ ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــد معــــدن الأنعام والحكــــــم 

محمد خير خلق الله من مضـــــر ‍ ‍ 

محمــــد خيـــر رســـــل الله كلهـــــم 

محمــــــد دينه حـــق نديـــن بـــه ‍ ‍ 

محمــــــــد مجمــــلاً حقاً على علــــم 

محمـــد ذكـــره روح لأنفسنــــــــا ‍ ‍ 

محمد شكره فــــرض على الأمــــم 

محمد زينة الدنيا وبهجتهـــــــــــا ‍ ‍ 

محمــــــــد كاشــــــف الغمات والظلم 

محمــــد سيـــــــد طابت مناقبـــــهُ ‍ ‍ 

محمــــد صاغه الرحمــــــن بالنعـــــم 

محمــــد صفـــوة الباري وخيرتـــــه ‍ ‍ 

محمــــد طاهـــــــر من سائر التهـــم 

محمـــد ضاحــــك للضيف مكرمــــه ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــــــد جـــــــاره والله لم يضـــم 

محمــــد طابـــــت الدنيــــا ببعثتــــه ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــد جـــاء بالآيـــات والحكـــــــم 

محمــــد يـــوم بعث النــــاس شافعنــــا ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــــد نوره الهــــادي من الظلــــم 

محمــــــــد قائـــــــــــم لله ذو همـــــــــم ‍ ‍ 

محمـــــــد خاتـــــــم للرســــــل كلهــــم 






الامام شرف الدين أبو عبدالله محمد البوصيرى رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

هو

محمد بن سعيد بن أبى سرور بن حيان بن عبد الله بن ملاك بن صنهاج , وقيل : محمد بن سعيد

بن حمادبن تحسن بن عبداله بن حيانى الحبونى الصنهاجى أبو عبد الله شرف الدين الدلاصى 

المَوْلِدْ المغربى الاصلالبوصيرى المنشأ، وأصله من قلعة حماد ببلاد المغرب من قبيل يُقَالُ لهم

بنو حينون، وكان أبوه من ناحية بوصير ، وأمه من ناحية دلاص فكانت نسبته الدلاصيلى واشتهر

بالبوصيرى ولدبناحية دلاص فى يوم الثلاثاء أول شوال سنة ست أوسبع أو عشر وستمائه من 

الهجره ...مدح النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام بعدة مدائح وضَّح فيها الشمائل النبويه ، والمحامد 

الشريفه...من اشهرها البرده المسماه بإسمه (بردة البوصيرى)

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

نهج البرده
للإمام البوصيري 
الفصل الأول : في الغزل وشكوى الغرام 

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="green" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4,green" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]

                مولاي صلــــي وسلــــم دائمـــاً أبــــدا=علـــى حبيبــــك خيــر الخلق كلهـم
	أمن تذكــــــر جيــــــرانٍ بذى ســــــلمٍ=مزجت دمعا جَرَى من مقلةٍ بـــــدمِ
	أَمْ هبَّــــت الريـــــحُ  مِنْ تلقاءِ كاظمــةٍ=وأَومض البرق في الظَّلْماءِ من إِضمِ
	فما لعينيك إن قلت اكْفُفاهمتـــــــــــــــا=وما لقلبك إن قلت استفق يهـــــــــمِ
	أيحسب الصب أن الحب منكتـــــــــــمٌ= ما بين منسجم منه ومضطــــــــرمِ
	لولا الهوى لم ترق دمعاً على طـــــللٍ =ولا أرقت لذكر البانِ والعلــــــــــمِ
	فكيف تنكر حباً بعد ما شـــــــــــــهدت=به عليك عدول الدمع والســـــــــقمِ
	وأثبت الوجد خطَّيْ عبرةٍ وضــــــــنى=مثل البهار على خديك والعنــــــــمِ
	نعم سرى طيف من أهوى فأرقنـــــــي=والحب يعترض اللذات بالألــــــــمِ
	يا لائمي في الهوى العذري معـــــذرة=مني إليك ولو أنصفت لم تلــــــــــمِ
	عدتك حالي لا سري بمســــــــــــــتترٍ=عن الوشاة ولا دائي بمنحســـــــــمِ
	محضتني النصح لكن لست أســـــمعهُ=إن المحب عن العذال في صــــــممِ
	إنى اتهمت نصيح الشيب في عـــــذلي=والشيب أبعد في نصح عن التهـــتـمِ[/poem][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

نهج البرده لامام البوصيرى 
الفصل الثاني : في التحذير من هوى النفس             


[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="green" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4,green" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مولاي صلــــي وسلــــم دائمـــاً أبــــدا=علـــى حبيبــــك خيــر الخلق كلهـم
	فإن أمارتي بالسوءِ ما أتعظــــــــــــــت=من جهلها بنذير الشيب والهــــرمِ
	ولا أعدت من الفعل الجميل قــــــــــرى=ضيف ألم برأسي غير محتشــــــم
	لو كنت أعلم أني ما أوقــــــــــــــــــــره=كتمت سراً بدا لي منه بالكتــــــــمِ
	من لي برِّ جماحٍ من غوايتهـــــــــــــــا=كما يردُّ جماح الخيلِ باللُّجـــــــــُمِ
	فلا ترم بالمعاصي كسر شهوتهــــــــــا=إن الطعام يقوي شهوة النَّهـــــــــمِ
	والنفس كالطفل إن تهملهُ شبَّ علــــى=حب الرضاعِ وإن تفطمهُ ينفطــــمِ
فاصرف هواها وحاذر أن توليــــــــــه=إن الهوى ما تولى يصم أو يصـــــمِ	
	وراعها وهي في الأعمالِ ســــــــائمةٌ=وإن هي استحلت المرعى فلا تسمِ
	كم حسنت لذةً للمرءِ قاتلــــــــــــــــــةً=من حيث لم يدرِ أن السم فى الدسمِ
	واخش الدسائس من جوعٍ ومن شبع=فرب مخمصةٍ شر من التخـــــــــــمِ
	واستفرغ الدمع من عين قد امتـــلأت=من المحارم والزم حمية النـــــــدمِ
	وخالف النفس والشيطان واعصهمــا=وإن هما محضاك النصح فاتَّهِـــــمِ
	ولا تطع منهما خصماً ولا حكمـــــــــاً=فأنت تعرف كيد الخصم والحكـــــمِ
أستغفر الله من قولٍ بلا عمـــــــــــــلٍ = لقد نسبتُ به نسلاً لذي عُقــــــــــُمِ	
أمْرتُك الخير لكن ما ائتمرت بــــــــــه=وما اســـــتقمت فما قولى لك استقمِ	
	ولا تزودت قبل الموت نافلــــــــــــــةً =ولم أصل سوى فرض ولم اصـــــمِ


[/poem][/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="2 80"]

نهج البرده لامام البوصيرى 
الفصل الثالث 
 في مدح سيد المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم           



[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,white,bold,italic" bkcolor="green" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/34.gif" border="none,4,green" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
مولاي صلــــي وسلــــم دائمـــاً أبــــدا=علـــى حبيبــــك خيــر الخلق كلهـم
	ظلمت سنة من أحيا الظلام إلــــــــــى=أن اشتكت قدماه الضر مــــــن ورمِ
	وشدَّ من سغب أحشاءه وطــــــــــوى =تحت الحجارة كشحاً متـــــرف الأدمِ
	وراودته الجبال الشم من ذهــــــــــبٍ =عن نفسه فأراها أيما شـــــــــــــــممِ
	وأكدت زهده فيها ضرورتـــــــــــــــه=إن الضرورة لا تعدو على العصــــمِ
	وكيف تدعو إلى الدنيا ضرورة مـــن=لولاه لم تخرج الدنيا من العـــــــــدمِ
	محمد ســـــــــــــــيد الكونين والثقليـن= والفريقين من عرب ومن عجـــــمِ
	نبينا الآمرُ الناهي فلا أحـــــــــــــــــدٌ =أبر في قولِ لا منه ولا نعـــــــــــــــــمِ
	هو الحبيب الذي ترجى شــــــــفاعته= لكل هولٍ من الأهوال مقتحـــــــــــــــمِ
	دعا إلى الله فالمستسكون بــــــــــــه=مستمسكون بحبلٍ غير منفصـــــــــــمِ
	فاق النبيين في خلقٍ وفي خُلــــــــُقٍ=ولم يدانوه في علمٍ ولا كـــــــــــــــرمِ
	وكلهم من رسول الله ملتمـــــــــــسٌ=غرفاً من البحر أو رشفاً من الديـــــمِ
	وواقفون لديه عند حدهـــــــــــــــــم=من نقطة العلم أو من شكلة الحكـــــمِ
	فهو الذي تـــــــم معناه وصورتـــــــه=ثم اصطفاه حبيباً بارئُ النســــــــــــمِ
	منزهٌ عن شريكٍ في محاســـــــــــنه=فجوهر الحسن فيه غير منقســـــــــمِ
	دع ما ادعثه النصارى في نبيهـــــم=واحكم بماشئت مدحاً فيه واحتكــــــم
	وانسب إلى ذاته ما شئت من شــرف=وانسب إلى قدره ما شئت من عظــــمِ
	فإن فضل رسول الله ليس لـــــــــــه=حدٌّ فيعرب عنه ناطقٌ بفــــــــــــــــــمِ
	لو ناسبت قدره آياته عظمـــــــــــــاً=أحيا اسمه حين يدعى دارس الرمــمِ
	لم يمتحنا بما تعيا العقول بــــــــــــه=حرصاً علينا فلم نرْتب ولم نهــــــــمِ
	أعيا الورى فهم معناه فليس يـــــرى=في القرب والبعد فيه غير منفحـــــمِ
	كالشمس تظهر للعينين من بعُـــــــدٍ =صغيرةً وتكل الطرف من أمـــــــــــمِ
	وكيف يدرك في الدنيا حقيقتــــــــــه=قومٌ نيامٌ تسلوا عنه بالحلــــــــــــــمِ
	فمبلغ العلم فيه أنه بشـــــــــــــــــــرٌ =وأنه خير خلق الله كلهــــــــــــــــــمِ
	وكل آيٍ أتى الرسل الكرام بهـــــــــا=فإنما اتصلت من نوره بهـــــــــــــمِ
	فإنه شمس فضلٍ هم كواكبهـــــــــــا=يظهرن أنوارها للناس في الظلـــــمِ
	أكرم بخلق نبيّ زانه خلــــــــــــــــقٌ =بالحسن مشتمل بالبشر متســـــــــمِ
	كالزهر في ترفٍ والبدر في شــــرفٍ=والبحر في كرمٍ والدهر في همــــــمِ
كانه وهو فردٌ من جلالتـــــــــــــــــه=في عسكر حين تلقاه وفي حشــــــمِ	
	كأنما اللؤلؤ المكنون فى صـــــــدفٍ =من معدني منطق منه ومبتســــــــم
	لا طيب يعدل تُرباً ضم أعظمــــــــــهُ=طوبى لمنتشقٍ منه وملتثــــــــــــــمِ




[/poem][/frame]

----------


## kethara

*[frame="12 60"]الأخ الفاضل يحيى زكريا

                                موضوع رائع فى حب سيدنا محمد علية الصلاة
                                     وأفضل وأزكى السلام

                                وتحيتى لك الأخ الكريم اسكندرانى نادر

                                  على تكملة الموضوع ليته يكتمل لكى نقرأه
                                 جميعا والكل يشارك من أجل نبينا الكريم
                                     والأجمل لو هناك مدعمات صوتية
                                       ترافق الموضوع ستمنحه ثراء
                                     بارك الله لكم على هذا المجهود الرائع
                                        ووضعه الله بميزان حسناتكم



                                                   مع تحيتــــــــــــــــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## قلب مصر

اشكرك شاعرنا الرائع يحي زكريا على اهدائنا بالقصيدة المحمدية للإمام البوصيري 
واشكر اخي العزيز اسكندراني على مشاركاته الجميلة 
تحياتي وتقديري  :M (32):

----------


## سعيد علي

جزاك الله خيرا     سعيد علي

----------

